# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Has, the One Up shipped to KS backers yet?

## Dragons_Blood

I am not very familiar with the ONE UP.  Has anyone gotten one yet?

----------


## Eddie

Please see: http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...the-Final-Bend!

----------

